
Ask HN: Long time Ubuntu user switching to Mac. Tips? - anotherNae
Long time Ubuntu (Linux) user. Using it since Ubuntu 10.04 days.
My new employer is only willing to provide a 2018 MacBook Pro (f<i></i>* that awful keyboard and the next to useless touchbar). What should I be ready for?
I am going to use an external keyboard, mostly. Dual-boot with Linux is somewhat out of the picture because of company policies, perhaps.
Not so sure about things so just looking for advice on things that I might get punched with.
======
mohammedbin
Have you considered using Windows? With WSL there are tutorials that tell you
how to make it feel like Unix, GUI and all. But check carefully if the
software you need runs well. There are some edges cases still there.

